# Automator : extraire pages et formater



## ANGLES (18 Mars 2016)

j'ai des fiches prospects sur le web avec pour chaque fiche une adresse web precise du type
https://*******/CTR=0001
qui s'incrémente de +1 pour chaque fiche (chaque fiche a un numéro de 1 à 999)
1-je souhaite afficher chaque fiche donc chaque adresse
2- extraite la fiche en copie d'écran ou enregistrer sous dans un fichier précis
3-passer à la fiche suivante en incrémentant le dernier chiffre de 1 (sans changer le reste qui est identique pour toute les fiches
çàd que la fiche 1 c'est : https://*******/CTR=0001
et la fiche 2 c'est : https://*******/CTR=0002 
etc....


----------

